# ceramic heat emitters



## BOOZER (Apr 7, 2012)

how many of you use ceramic emitters INSIDE your cages??
just curious.


----------



## BOOZER (Apr 8, 2012)

nobody???


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 8, 2012)

I do!


----------



## Aardbark (Apr 9, 2012)

I do too. Though not much. I need to fix it so the emitter doesnt melt the plexy glass walls.


----------



## BOOZER (Apr 9, 2012)

reason behind my question was because i've read that it is a fire hazard?? i've never had any problems and have been using them inside of cage from the start. there made for high humidity cages so was just wondering if anyone has had problems.
thanks


----------



## Dana C (Apr 9, 2012)

I have used them both inside and out. I will say that my emitters were inside a fixture that was inside a 1/2" welded wire box so it was out of the way and unable to be touched by a lizard or anything flamible. They do get hot enough to start a fire. I now have cut a hole in the top of one of my large enclosures and built a box out of 2x4s with a heavy wire cloth bottom that extends 3.75" down into the enclosure. I did that for both heat and lighting clamp lights.


----------

